# MBR still necessary to use amd gpu properly?



## aimeec1995 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi, I am about to install freebsd and I was wondering if it is still necessary to use MBR/legacy bios to get everything to work with a supported amd gpu?

I am also wondering if I need to use 12- CURRENT or if 11 RELEASE is just fine?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 15, 2019)

MBR shouldn't have anything to do with your GPU. You should use 12.0-RELEASE and not bother with version 11.0 at all anymore for a new install.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2019)

aimeec1995 said:


> I am also wondering if I need to use 12- CURRENT or if 11 RELEASE is just fine?


12-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. Use 12.0-RELEASE or 11.2-RELEASE.


----------

